# Indiana Jones 5: Harrison Ford scherzt über mögliche Nachfolge



## PCGH-Redaktion (27. Mai 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Indiana Jones 5: Harrison Ford scherzt über mögliche Nachfolge*

						Im nächsten Jahr soll der fünfte Teil der beliebten Filmreihe um den Abenteurer Indiana Jones in die Kinos kommen, der erneut von Schauspieler Harrison Ford verkörpert wird. Geht es nach Ford, so wird es auch keinen anderen Darsteller mehr für die Rolle geben, wie kürzlich scherzhaft in einem Interview festgehalten wurde.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Indiana Jones 5: Harrison Ford scherzt über mögliche Nachfolge*


----------



## Blackvoodoo (27. Mai 2019)

*AW: Indiana Jones 5: Harrison Ford scherzt über mögliche Nachfolge*

Bringt erst mal einen 4. Teil.


----------



## Bandicoot (27. Mai 2019)

*AW: Indiana Jones 5: Harrison Ford scherzt über mögliche Nachfolge*

Harrison Ford ist Indy und da kommt nix ran, genau wie Robert Englund immer Freddy Krüger bleibt, diese Figuren neu zu besetzten ist fast unmöglich. 
Chris Pratt als Indy mmh,  als neuen Freddy würde ich Richard Brake vorschlagen im Notfall auch Kevin Beacon.


----------



## Cobar (28. Mai 2019)

*AW: Indiana Jones 5: Harrison Ford scherzt über mögliche Nachfolge*



> Darauf antwortete Ford sichtlich scherzhaft: "Niemand wird Indiana Jones  sein. Kapierst du das nicht? Ich bin Indiana Jones. Wenn ich weg bin,  ist er weg. Es ist einfach."


Warum scherzhaft? Er hat vollkommen recht!
ER ist Indiana Jones und diese Rolle wird man in den nächsten Jahren nicht neu besetzen können, weil jeder neue Schauspieler mit ihm verglichen wird, solange die Leute eben noch die alten Filme in guter Erinnerung haben.
Ich fand alle drei Teile super und kann sie mir immer mal wieder anschauen, daher möchte ich nicht, dass hier irgendwer versucht Ind neu zu besetzen. Man hatte ja schon bei Solo gesehen, wie sehr da vergleichen wird und der neue Schauspieler kam da nicht gerade gut gegen "unseren" Han an.


----------



## Stargazer (28. Mai 2019)

*AW: Indiana Jones 5: Harrison Ford scherzt über mögliche Nachfolge*

Auch, wenn ich den 4. immer noch besser als den 2. finde (ja, steinigt mich ruhig), würde ich mich über einen "klassischeren" 5. sehr freuen.
Klassisch bitte vor allem darauf bezogen, dass nicht immer alles noch größer, fetter und abgedrehter sein muss, sondern es eine gut erzählte Geschichte mit charmant-witzigen Dialogen, leicht übertriebener Action und irdischem Mystizismus gibt.

Die beiden genannten "Chris"ses könnte ich mir sehr gut in solch ähnlichen Rollen wie der von Indy vorstellen. Von daher würde ich mir gerne Abenteuergeschichten mit Ihnen in der Hauptrolle wünschen.
Die Filme könnten auch im Indy-Universum spielen.
Nur bitte keine Neubesetzung der Hauptrolle, denn das endet nur in Zeter und Mordio (wie bereits mehrfach hier geschrieben).


----------

